# White Fuzzy in the 2nd pairs breeders box!!!!



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I just got home... didn't even get to sit down when I heard sqeeks coming from the breeders box... I grabbed the flashlight real quick and peek in.... there is a little white fuzzy still sitting among the egg shell!!! It had just hatched!!! I am so excited... I know its going to be a WF variety because both parents are WF, but now I might get to see if either of them are hiding splits I can's see.


Momma: Ziva









Daddy: McGee









Will post a picture of the precious little fluff ball soon.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

congrats on the fuzzy


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

cant wait to see pictures of the newest member, mom is a beautiful wf lutino, and dad is to cute for words, but i hear you about the parents and those hidden traits that give us an almost chirstmas feeling everytime a chick hatches and we wonder what we will get this time.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats can't wait to see pics.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks every one... I was starting to worry that they would not hatch... this is their first ever clutch!



> i hear you about the parents and those hidden traits that give us an almost chirstmas feeling everytime a chick hatches


I feel that way every time they lay and egg nwoodrow!

This is McGee and Ziva's first ever baby (Li'l Bit)









Here is another of (Li'l Bit), My wife dosn't know that we are keeping it if it is a hen! Shhhh! Don't tell! LOL


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations 

What color eyes does the chick have (can't see)...pink, plum/grey/ or dark grey/black?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Sir, I can't see it right now, parents are babying it... and still sitting on the other fertile egg. when I first saw it, I think the eye bulges were pink, but not sure.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If pink...then it would be a Whiteface Lutino, which would indicate your male is sp0lit to lutino, so the chick can be either sex.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks, good to know. They are first time parents, and have another egg still in the nest. When I can catch them off guard I will peek in again to make sure.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

ooooooh its such a cute little cotton ball! I cant wait til my 15+ hatch.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok here is a better picture of Li'l Bit, can realy see the eyes here... I was wrong they arn't pink! lol.








I am so happy! This pair was sucsessful on thier first try! And Boy is this little ball of white fluff loud! I can hear it cheeping in the other room!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

ohhhh so so so so so so sooooooo precious. what a darling little thing... A BIG congrats to you !


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks! but I just get to play with them... my feathered friends did all the work! Looks like fresh spinich and brocoli for mom and dad tonight!


----------



## samantha Larsen (Apr 7, 2011)

congrats!!!!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats! What a cute lil fuzz ball!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok I put an updated picture up where you can tell eye color, I dont know what color you call that... bruised? If some one who knows about splits can... look at the picture of Ziva and right above her foot you will see a feather with a brown tip. She has these all over her wings, realy noticable when she opens them, and on her tail. What does it mean? Sir would love to have your input.

Tahnks for the exclaimations of joy and congratulations... I love all the little fuzzy fluff balls, but I realy love the WFs.


----------



## Jm8714 (Apr 13, 2011)

So cute!! Congratulations!!
Keep us updated! Lots of pictures!


----------

